# Battery Matching



## mad_51_dog (Dec 2, 2004)

How do you go about Matching Batteries?

I have the Turbo GFX charger and Rayovac AAA batteries.

I race Mini Z's. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Mad Dog what MOJO are you lookin' for now! LOL SEE YA Wednesday Put some of ET's pixie dust on them cells. HOO HOO HA HA


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Mad Dog Check this out! you will have to adapt the info to AAA's.
http://www.promatchracing.com/battnum.htm


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

man i say lets keep the matching batts out of this class next thing ya know you will be paying 50 bucks for a matched pack of aaa s


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Okracer, too late dude ,some of the guys we race with already do some kind of matching. The class I run is a break out class anyway so its no big deal there. It's still a million laughs and we have a total blast. Mad dog also runs that class. He is one of the newer guys but he is a force in our class. Are you lookin' to step up MD?


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Okracer, also one the rules is NO FET modifications in any class.


----------



## mad_51_dog (Dec 2, 2004)

*Info*

I am looking for new information about RC racing. In order to race Nextel class, I know I will need all the information possible. Plus I am need a way to beat ET! As of now, I am staying in the hooters class, too much fun!


----------



## mad_51_dog (Dec 2, 2004)

*Understand OK*

OK, I totally understand your plight. I left 1/10th scale racing beacuse of costs. I love Mini Z racing and like Joz said, the highest class we have matched batteries. One thing I know is that I do not want to make the wallet the determinig factor, but I do want to know what I am up against if I change classes.


----------



## jb06 (Mar 7, 2006)

*aahhhh nuts*

you dont need all that jacked up garbage. i have not ran my batteries in ayear and got fourth in a main . batteries do help but you dont need those expensive ones. car set up key!!!......jb :wave:


----------

